# House of Mutts



## Raspberry82 (Nov 8, 2008)

:welcome1


Hi everyone.

Thanks for peeking into my blog. Especially since I am likely known for having blogs that dissapear soon after being created.. lol. I apologize, the past year has made it hard to find blog time. 

Throughout the 3 years I've owned Max (he is now 3.5) we've been on the look out for a submissive doe to welcome home (with the hopes of bonding the two eventually). If not, that's ok too. If it takes forever, that's also ok . Last Spring we adopted the most darling sweetie-pie mix bunny.. she was soft fuzzy black about 6 lbs with huge ears. So sweet and loving, I fell in love with her in a split second. We soon discovered her body was covered in multiple large abscesses which the shelter missed.. so she had to be returned to their care. During this time we were also remodeling our home, so I was very bad keeping everyone updated. Turns out after a couple of months, it was too much for Jemma while under the care of her foster Mom and she was put down. I miss her, she was the sweetest, most loving bunny I've ever met. It was clear she really wanted us to be her forever parents.

Finally the remodeling (aka home nightmare) is finished, lol. And the search for another sweet bunny is back in action.

I wanted to include everyone in our search for our new little girl which as already been on for a few weeks. So far, many were not right, or mean. Something I've found consistent with many (and this upsets me to no end) are un-spayed does on craigslist that are of breeding age and these people also own and un-neutered male and let them play together or interact. One already had a pregnancy happen, and let it happen again by not bothering the speuter. Sigh!

These ones didn't work out this week, but are still fun to share!

Chloe. Turns out she was just to mean and aggressive for us. But what a cutie, huh?!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12323785

Baby Lionhead 10wks.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/903983527.html


 
Jemma with my bf.






We miss you sweetie! :rainbow::inlove: :hug1


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 8, 2008)

Up next is a sweet 7-8 month doe at a neaby school for young kids ( Ican't help but feel for these buns!). This bunny girl must be amazingly sweet if she is good to all the little kids there and no biting! Going to visit on Monday to meet in person. Sorry I don't have a pic of her to post!

And this little lop girl will be getting a visit soon, too. Well socialized at only 8 weeks is a plus!

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/910420708.html


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 8, 2008)

I will be posting tons of pictures of Max in the coming days, so check back in. I have dozens and dozens collecting up and just never got around to posting, so it will be a Max photos extravaganza around here. 

Look at my dirty feetsies everyone! Aren't they cute?!










I decided to move to the wild punk side and grow a bunhawk. Hehe! What do you think? I am a little punkster, so it fits me well!









Max's new hat. It's very stylish, don't you think?









Where did Bunny Go?? Where are you hiding Mister, I'm going to find you! 








Dissaproving bunny says: No more pictures, Mom! Or else!








~ Athy


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 8, 2008)

Two weeks ago, I decided Max really needed a nice little hide out in his kitchen play room.. he had the chairs he likes to hide under when they're pushed in at the table, and under our microwave stand, but nothing his very own. It's complete with a chimney, fake chimney smoke, a roof, and his blankie. After all that work, I'm very pleased to announce he LOVES it! Yay!  And his little pink friend seems to like it too, hehe.








You'll notice in the pics, we have the next best thing to a real girl bunny for Max.. his very own little pink bunny stuffed animal.  It's his little buddy, torn out eye and all!


More picture extraaavaagaanzaa! Hold onto your seats folks!



Max recently got a new blankie. I feel bad that he's a boy and it's bright purple with little pink stars, but oh well! Lol. He likes it anyway. :biggrin2:







King Max, ye great ruler of the kitchen! I bow to thy bidding!








Max and his lil lady. Isn't she sexy?! Gotta love the stains!








AND.. the funniest picture I have ever captured of Max. He never looks grumpy, but in this pic, he looks like the grumpiest, most peeved little bunners I have ever seen. And possessed, look at that eye! Run everyone! Run! The he-devil is a comin'!








Hope you enjoy the pics! Have a great weekend everybunny!:hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like a bun with a lot of character! Great pictures.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks wabbitdad . He is a handful of character alright, haha.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 9, 2008)

This week turned out to be unexpectedly busy around here. First with Max's possible health issue and now a new baby bunny! 

I called the breeder who is selling the little 8 week old grey mini lop doe (picture link is in previous post) and I'm so happy with her breeder. She raises her bunnies not just for looks, but also calm and sweet temperaments since she has little kids that help her in her rabbitry and showing (very responsibly). The kids have handled her often and she just stays calm and sweet. I was amazed hearing that, I'm not used to baby bunnies enjoying being handled and without nipping after my experience with Max when he was little. I really hope we bring her home with us!!!

Tomorrow we're heading out to meet her, so this evening my bf Travis and I went zipping around getting NIC cage supplies for her new home and a new NIC cage for Max, too (so he won't be jealous since hers would be bigger ). My fingertips hate me after putting on, trimming, and sanding over 100 of those horrible little zip ties. Ow! Yeesh. And tomorrow I get to do 100 more for Max's cage:shock:. Before we go to the breeders we'll pop into Petco and pick up the remaining odds and ends.. hay ball, more hay, toys, etc. And plenty of apple sticks, I know this little one is going to be ready to chew on stuff asap, lol.

While I was building the NIC cage, Max was playing in the kitchen as usual. And every time I moved the cage around while trimming and working on it, Max would come charging out of the kitchen looking at me, because he just had to know what the HECK was going on in HIS living room. Hehe. So cute!


Here are some pics of the mischief Max got into this week...






No one can see me when I have my invisible cloak on!











Nom, nom, nom, nom. I love his little chipmunk cheeks :biggrin2:.






Let me out, let me out.






I wonder if they'll notice if I dash out into the living room while they're not looking... hmmm...






Ew, pffft. Dirt, get off, get off.






Pfft. Pffft! More dirt. Get off! I must look perfect!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just tried the link to the baby mini lop we're planning to get and forgot the ad was removed since they breeder is holding her for me! Doh.

Here is the little miss, we're going to name her Minnie-Mae . Bring on the M&M's .

 







:inlove::inlove::inlove:
:woohoo


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

What a beautiful loaf of a baby bun!!! Gotta love those ears!

Minda


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 10, 2008)

It's official!!! She's OURS! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

:bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht:

She is even sweeter and laid back than I had expected. Even for a baby! I'm sure her energy will start to speed up as she grows into teenage years, but after bringing her home, my bf and I put on a movie while getting her used to us. She behaved just like a dog, sprawled out on the couch, not caring to move, perfectly content just to chill for so long! I love having a calm bunny for a change. Max is high energy most of the time, very busy looking for mischief and trouble.. so having his polar opposite is a nice break from :rant: :sweep:thud:.. hahaha.. Max does have his super sweet wonderful bunny moments, but he's definitely high maintenance. He's lucky he's so darn cute and that I love him so much.


Back to Minnie-Mae news!

Today was the arranged meeting and pick up day for Minnie Mae at her breeders. We had to be there today. But out of the blue, I woke up this morning with a major cold and migraine! BOOO! Travis knew how much my heart was set on this little girl, that she was the _one_. And even though he was up way too early without enough sleep, he spent the evening driving me to the back of beyond to bring her home with us. What a sweetheart, huh?! He even gave up watching some of the football games to do this which are one of his favorite things. My prince!! Hehe :biggrin2:.

I'll definitely be taking a ton of baby pictures to show everyone, but the picture of her doesn't even nearly do her coloring any justice. She has really dark charcoal fur with gold tipped flecks all over her shouders/back/legs. But on her underside, she has silver and charcoal coloring with silver footed feet. So pretty! And a splotch of golden brown baby fuzz at the snap of her neck. 

I can tell my bf is just smitten with her already and of course so am I . It is so much fun to see grown men go gaga over sweet cute little bunnies! Always melts my heart. I just love it .

Promise to post pics asap!

~ Athy


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Elf Mommy! She really is posing nicely in that pic isn't she? Especially for only 8 weeks! Of course I'm pretty biased towards her atm, but she's just precious.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I will go nuts waiting for more pictures of her.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Minnie-May is adorable.
Yay, we'll both be getting new little girl lops, then.
Mine is only a couple weeks younger than yours, too.
That means we get to watch them grow up at the same time, and see who hits major milestones first.
How nice of your boyfriend! Mine is NOT as excited to drive 3 hours to pick up my new little girl. He's still a little confused why I need another bun... When I explained to him that Flynn needed company, his reply was: "Well, Nero needs another kitty to play with when I'm gone, too. But you don't see me running out and getting a million kittens!" (Nero is his cat, who is about 7 months old and recently separated from his sister. 
He thinks I'm bunny-obsessed. Wonder why? :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations! What a beautiful bun!:bunnydance:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol at your boyfriends comment about Nero and another cat. It is hard to not be a little bunny obsessed. I'm very grateful that I managed to convert Travis into another bunny loving addict *grins* :biggrin2:, I'm always seeing him carting Max around in his arms and talking to him:inlove:. I feel really lucky he's like me in the sense that he's ok with letting Max take over half of our kitchen with his boxes and toys and have to big cages in our living room or having a few bunny poos hiding here and there. Now he enjoys spoiling them with me and laughing over their cute antics like they're our kids (which to me they are my little kids, hehe!).

I'm glad T isn't a neat freak or I'd be up the creek with owning bunners .

I'm sure your bf will come to adore your new baby! How could he not? They are so painfully cute you just HAVE to hold them and play with them!! I did not realize our's are so close in age!! This will be so fun to watch both of ours grow up and yes, who's will start making mischief! Yay!


My camera's battery is charging as we speak! (I hate its battery because it takes like a day to fully charge, then is only good for 1 day, etc.. so annoying!)


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 11, 2008)

Eric secretly likes Flynn. Whenever he comes in my room, he usually goes and lets Flynn out (who will be, without a doubt, jumping at the front of his cage like a starved maniac). Then he usually gives him some treats and sits on the floor instead of on a chair or my bed because I think he likes when Flynn runs up to him and bonks him.
How old is your little girl presently? Do you know her birthdate?
I would kill that camera. What kind do you have? I have one new camera that is great for everything BUT bunny pictures. Then I use my older camera for Flynn-photo-ops, and it does quite well. I usually have to charge the "bunny camera" after 5 or 6 long photoshoots.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll have to dig up Minnie Mae's birthday, she's 8 weeks old, but I don't have the date handy atm. I left her papers in my bfs truck in all the rush to get her inside and all set up . My camera is an Olympus E510 SLR camera. It takes really gorgeous pictures if you're into studying photography, futzing with touchy techy gizmo features, and being able to do manual or semi-auto settings (I'm clearly still re-learning a ton because my some of my photos suck, hahaha). But yeah, it aint the greatest camera for super quick shooting bunny action shots.. lol. Although, I really like how well it captures details, especially every little hair on Max when taken correctly. But a cheap digi cam would come in handy for long photo shoots with the buns. Still learning and playing so expect plenty more slightly odd photos :biggrin2:.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 11, 2008)

******* DRUM ROLL *******

 

 Minnie Mae Pictures are finally here!! :biggrin2::yahoo::clapping:

Uploading pics is definitely a pain, but worth it for you guys!! 

Sorry if the pics are dark at all, we took them last night and I didn't want to blind the poor little girl with my camera's super duper bright flash (it looks like a 10 second long flashing strobe light when it's going off.. lol.. she was not amused, so had to shut it off :thud: :tongue).



Hope you enjoy her cuteness! Of course, I'm a very proud Momma, but isn't she just one of the sweetest little boogers ever?! 

*Max's vet appointment is in an hour.. so we'll soon (hopefully) find out what's up with his weird wizzing habits that have mysteriously dissapeared this week!*






Minnie and her new stuffy, a little pink flamingo (we cut off the hair fuzz after this pic so she wouldn't be temped to eat it )























































I just HAD to take a picture of her ENORMOUS feetsies. They're absolutely hilarious, but so completely adorable. This suckers are as big as her head, if not a bit bigger! Hehe . And look at all the poofy fuzz pads! Awww! *dies*









~ Athena

*** SORRY for the side flipped photos.. I keep rotating them and re-saving, but they're just being aggrevatingly stuck sideways. Lol. I'll be imagining all the side tilting viewers out there, hehe. :biggrin2: Will do my best to post neck-cramp free photos in the future .


----------



## delusional (Nov 11, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I just HAD to take a picture of her ENORMOUS feetsies. They're absolutely hilarious, but so completely adorable. This suckers are as big as her head, if not a bit bigger! Hehe . And look at all the poofy fuzz pads! Awww! *dies*



FEETS! Oh my she's gorgeous! I love her feeeets! It's the only reason I got a conti really.. feets as big as my head.  
I think I have a bunny feets addiction.. :rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness! She's lovely!
She looks so laid back in her pictures... flopping already and letting you hold her  aw.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for reading my blog and your nice comments! :biggrin2:

I know!! Isn't it just amazing how calm and chilled out she is?! I'm still shocked, I've never met a little bunny like this who just plops down where ever you put her as cool as a cucumber. Even when we make loud sudden movements or noises, she doesn't bat an eyelash. Just amazing! 

My bf was watching bunny videos on youtube.com (I love it! I've gotten this tough construction guy hooked! :biggrin2, but he came across this horrible video a snake owner put up. I'm sure you can guess what it is about. I felt my stomach drop out hearing that and instructed him to leave a comment to the person that they are evil to enjoy owning a pet that requires them to feet it smart and wonderful creatures like bunnies. Sick SICk SICK! Honestly, if I ever met a snake owner in person and they told me they did this, I would have to summon all of my will-power to not smack them, truly! :? It's one thing for creatures like this do their thing in the wild, naturally hunt, but to happily watch them doing these things and supply it all the time is something I will NEVER get. People who own those kinds of pets will forever creep the heck out of me and I won't ever like them. :X

Now I'm afraid to look at anymore bunny youtube videos (which is one of my favorite past times) out of fear I might come across videos like that! 

Sorry, had to vent about that. These kinds of things make me so heart sick because my bunnies are my special precious little children that mean the world to me as I'm sure is the same for everyone on here .


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 11, 2008)

The vet gave Max a 100% clean bill of health! Hurray!!


It is so nice to know he's completely healthy *Long sigh of relief!*. The vet thinks it may have been the temporary switch to the new pellet I bought by accident. I was so tired and rushed when I went to the pet store, I thought it was a timothy based pellet and after using it, soon realized it contained alfalfa, grains, and ground carrot. Eeps! Too rich! So Max is getting switched over to oxbow BBT asap.

This was a good wake up call to be more careful with brands and stick with what's best and trustworthy. Nutriphase is junk unless you have a pregnant doe .


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 12, 2008)

Since bringing Minnie home on Sunday night, we were both especially nervous that Max might become jealous of her or feel like he was getting replaced. Poor little guy. Sunday night and Monday night were the worst, he was definitely very mad at us and was clearly going through stolen-mommy-and-daddy-syndrome with lots of aggresion, biting, boxing every time he saw us with her or smelled her scent on us . 
 






(He looks so pitiful in this pic, doesn't he? Feeling scared he might be being replaced. Poor baby!) :inlove::?






Looking a little scaredy about the new bunny smells



 We really want them to get along so they will bond down the road a ways, so we've been VERY careful to give Max 2/3rd of snuggle time and personal attention to every 1/3rd the baby gets and he's much happier with this. He doesn't feel like his mommy and daddy are being stolen from him so much anymore. Now he won't hesistate to demand that every snuggle she gets, his has to be even longer. Every couch play time session she gets, his has to feel like he got everything she did while out playing.. lol. And we're happy to oblige, he's our special little ornery booger troublemaker. Things wouldn't be the same without him keeping us on our toes.
 
Grumpy about having to share HIS couch play times with _another bunny. _How DARE we bring a new bunny home! hehe 


























I've been making it a habit to touch Minnie or clean her litter box before going to pet Max, so he gets used to her scent and it seems to be working well, at least so far. Now when my hand smells like her, he rubs his face against it.

 I'm thrilled to announce a little change in behavior I noticed that started last night and has continued since every time Max has couch play time. He isn't dropping any poos when he's sniffing the baby's scent like he did the first two nights. Instead, he's chinning everything he smells her on and rubbing his cheeks against them! No poos! To me this is saying maybe he actually _likes_ her and doesn't feel territorially threatened anymore? *crosses fingers!!*. I hope so, that would be very exciting!


In other news, Max is officially on a little diet. Doctor says it would be good for him to trim up a tad, so he's now on 1/8 cup pellets, unlimited hay, and 2 cups veg. No more rich pellets for you, mister.

And, Minnie has been pooing in her litter box ALL BY HERSELF for two whole days now and peeing in her litter box too!!! :woohoo
 
Although, she still pees sometimes on the towels we have laid out when she's playing on our couch, but I'm so thrilled she is going wee in her box too! I'm SO proud of my little girl!!

Of course, Travis laughed at me because when I realized what she was doing (weeing in her litter and lots of fresh poos too on her own!) I jumped up and down with glee and clapped my hands. Lol!

arty0002:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations on Minnie, she is absolutely beautiful! :inlove:

I really hope her and Max bond for you guys, they would be the cutest couple I think. Haha we understand your happiness at going in her tray, something you really want to happen asap!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your new disapproving addition!
She's got such a wonderfully disapproving face... Can't wait for more pics!
It is so much fun having a new bun to get to know, isn't it?
It must be hard for you to focus on other things! (it was for me  )


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 14, 2008)

Okie-dokie. I promised Jess_sully I would post pics of my current cage set ups for Max and baby Minnie. For Max's cage, I bought 14" NIC panels, yes I know it will need to be rebuilt eventually due to the larger square problem (the package should have said: comes in 2 sizes, lol ).. Although max's head is so wide at his jaw he can't stick his head out past his jaw line.. so it cannot even reach his neck or even go over his ears, just over his nose up to the base of his eyes. He never sticks his head out of them now, but did the first hour we put him into it (while I was going Oh ****! watching it )

His cage is quadruple duty with zip ties about every 1/2-1 inch.. he enjoys testing every cage I put him into and trying to find a loop hole we missed. He's too smart for my sanity sometimes! Hahaha. It measures 42 L by 28 W by 14 H. Max is little so he can stand up on his hind legs when inside, he weights about 4lbs. Two front doors, secured with 1 carabiner on each door and 1 small lock for when he needs to be closed inside.

Minnie's cage measures 33 L by 22 W by 19 H. She weight just under 1 lb at the moment. 

Please excuse the remodeling stuff on the right on Minnie's current cage location and mess.. we've had window installers and moulding installers coming and going all week (and tracking wood debris and wet dirt on my white carpetullhair:ullhair and have yet to remove all the leftovers and straighten up every room they worked in :biggrin2:. On top of new cages and a new baby! Ok, ok, so we're actually just total slobs and I just made that all up, lol. Just kidding!! 

Pics:

Minnie's cage (Max's first cage.. elevated on wheels for easy moving, open top). These cages sell at Petco for way way too much, but I got mine off craigslist for $25 (love craigslist!!).


















Max's cage:





















Caught being bad. He chews on his bars every time we get him a new cage.. he'll chew on the bars on and off for 2-3 weeks. Then he'll stop. I think his bar chewing has been upped a bit by his wanting to check out the new baby more than we'll let him . The vet warned we should use a spray bottle or anything we can to stop this as much as possible because really hard wood blocks, hard big sticks, and metal run the risk of possibly chipping/breaking their teeth. Just FYI . He specializes in rabbit care and is one of the best in Portland, so I trust his opinions.

:big kiss:

P.S.

I bought their food and water bowls in this style because I've tried crocks, bowls, water bottles, you name it and Max finds a way to knock it over and dump his water all over the place . The plastic is too slick for him to bite and the wider base makes it impossible for him to knock over. JOY!

Also the electrical outlet is completely taped over with cleark packing tape, just to be safe.
 
And just to keep the "too small cage" nay-sayers at bay, both of these kids have access to a big open kitchen for running and playing as well as playing space in our second bedroom and couch play times. Seriously, sometimes it feels like they have more space than we do.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention, Minnie has a NIC cage the same as Max's. But after the next 2-3 months, once she's fully grown and they eventually bond, we'll be building a 3x3x3 with the 14" panels for both to live in.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 14, 2008)

What a wonderful family you have


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

I see it more clearly now 
The grid-size issue is definitely a pain. To build Flynn's 4x2x2 cage, I had to use three boxes, but had a LOT of the bigger grids left over. Flynn can fit his entire head out the bigger-squares so I had ot be really careful to only use them on the sides that are against the wall. 
Wait a minute, so you DO have workers in your house, or you don't?  lol.
I'm sure they'll love the bigger cage(s) in the future!
And I love those cages like Minnie's, but yes, they are SO expensive.
I need to try that bowl with Flynn... he always knocks over his water bowl!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol, well we're going room by room since most of them needed some serious help, most of which we're doing ourselves to cut costs (Eeep! hahah) so it's been slow going. I never thought I'd be learning how to install counter tops and reface cabinets and replace light fixtures, sinks, and some plumbing.. :shock::biggrin2:. The best thing of all is that I actually managed to do a good job, I didn't total mess it all up! YAY! We were going to save the remaining few rooms for the spring since it is too cold and wet now to worry about it, but then we realized our windows were leaking and had to be replaced. Never ends! So back to calling workers out and what not . Owning a home is sooooo much fun.. haha . It's nice having a home to use as you wish, but man it can suck having to pay for everything wrong with it! :shock: 

I found those bowls at the Dollar Store! Petco sells identical ones for $5.00+. <3 dollar store finds :biggrin2:.

Minnie is still happy to pee on nearly every single towel we put her on for play time romps. So I've been getting to wash a whole bunch of towels, yay!  Silly girl. She now poops in her litter box most of the time, but consistently weeing in it is taking longer to catch on completely :headsmack. Her bladder is so little we try to give her wee breaks every 10 minutes. But there have been a couple of times where she jumped right into her litter box, we brought her back out when she was all done, and soon after she wees on her play towel. Lol! 

The little rascals are keeping their mommy busy! :biggrin2:

:sweep:vacuum::juggle


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

My blog has been badly overdo for an update. I always get so caught up in other's blogs and keeping up with forum news that I don't want to wait on uploading photos, lol .

Minnie has now been with us for just about 3 weeks and already she is growing like a weed! I don't have a scale, but it looks like she's already up a pound or two. We're still working out a few little kinks with her feeling safe when we hold her even though she was like a little bean bag when we held her for the first time. I'm really glad I decided to get her, I'm loving having two opposite bunny personalities around the house- a calm snuggle bun for no energy days, and a very attitudey energetic goofball for keeping things interesting!

Even though Minnie is calm and chilled out, she is quite spunky and willful! You remember that cardboard house (pic shown in previous post) I made for Max that is in our kitchen? Well Minnie has already decided that this is now her play house and Max can kiss off.. lol. She started throwing it around and nibbling it. I know Max would be fuming if she destroyed his playhouse since he is so careful to not chew on it ever since he loves it so, so now Minnie has her own temporary playhouse in the kitchen too.

I love the life of being a bunny mommy, but it sure is funny when outsider non-bunny people come over. I'm so used to having 1/3 of our kitchen taken up with cardboard bunny houses and the floor littered with bunny blankets, toys, sticks, as well as hay particles or random poos here and there. We had a repair guy come a few days ago and he kept eyeing all the cardboard everywhere, the tons of bunny toys in our kitchen, and I couldn't help but laugh thinking about how odd that must have looked from his perspective! Haha.

I'll upload some new pics of Minnie later today. 


Athena
:bunnydance:


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 20, 2008)

Funny your "Max" looks similiar to my "Baxter!" (short name Bax or Bud-bud, don't ask me why) and I grew up in Portland and NEVER knew another there that had a BUN, but knew the citizens were VERY animal friendly.. So good for you and yours.

Look forward to reading your Blog further to see how the buns get along over the years. More photos OR video would be appreciated!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Julie!! That's so neat that once lived in Portland, too. People really are pretty big on animals around here, it seems like we have a doggy daycare every couple of blocks downtown! Lol. Only bunny people I've met here are from rabbit rescues and such.

Your Baxter is so adorable, I liked your blog a lot. 

Thanks for the reminder, must get better at posting pics regularly! Lol.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

[align=center]




And Me!
[/align] 
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]Wish you all a very 
Happy Holidays!!!













[/align][align=left]

 The other day I found the funniest thing online. It is a picture that perfectly depicts Max if he was a human bunny (of course he already thinks he's a human with stealing our chairs at the kitchen table and bossing us around). But this picture really captures his personality quite well!


[/align][align=center]Max The Rebel Bunny








Max lounging in one of his favorite places in his kitchen playroom




















Happy Bunny








[/align][align=left]My camera is charging as I post this so I can put up updated Minnie pics! I almost wish she took longer to grow up, she's growing up too fast! She was SO cute as a tiny baby and now her tiny babiness is growing into being a little lady.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]All the best,[/align][align=left]Athena 


[/align]

[align=left]
[/align]


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Minnie in her kitchen play house. It took her a while to realize she could chew on it and tear it up and she wouldn't get in trouble, lol. She such a good little girl. Max's play house is in the opposite corner from her's. 





















(The red is from a leaf on our poinsettia that snuck in the pic )


The rebel bunny in jail, hehe







It is so much fun to see Minnie coming out of her shell more these days. She can be so timid, I'm not used to it since Max was basically in your face from the get go. You can see her little face is so delighted that she gets to pick up her box and throw it around (making TONS of noise!) without getting into trouble. 

It is really impressive how much noise a little bunny can make with just a cardboard box, lol..


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

BUNNIES PLAYING IN THE SNOW!


I took Minnie and Max out onto our balcony to have their very first time playing in 4 inches of snow. I got such a laugh out of it, they looked so shocked. Minnie looked disgruntled about her feet being wet and cold and that this white stuff kept sticking to her. And Max was very bewildered and wanted back inside where it was nice a dry. Spoiled lil bunnies! The minute I brought Minnie back in and set her in her cage, she gave me a great big WHOMP with her foot. Hahaha.

Is it just me or does Minnie have a striking resemblence to Eeyore from Winnie The Pooh? LOL. My little Eeyore girl. 


















Minnie still has the "baby walk" sometimes where she takes individual steps with her back feet instead of hopping. SO CUTE. :biggrin2:






Eeyore bunny try-outs!






So curious!











The Rebel Bunny being a WUSS. Hehehe.


<3
athy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

Minnie-Mae and Max are so cute!  

I love Minnie's name, by the way, lol. I have a Minnie too, although her full name is Minnesota. My nephew likes to call her Minnie-Cooper, after the car model . It's adorable. 

Looks like Max & Minnie didn't care to much about the snow? lol. 

Emily


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Emily! Yeah, they're spoiled indoor bunnies who didn't appreciate getting wet and cold feet, lol. I forgot you have a Minnie also! Minnesota is a great name . [email protected] Minnie-cooper, that's too cute.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's official! The News reporter announced yesterday that the current snowfall we are getting in Portland is the biggest record snowstorm in the past 60 years! 

So far 1.5 feet in 48hrs. My Mom who is 1 1/2 hours East of me has 4 feet of snow in her yard!

Travis and I had fun spending 1 hour de-icing his truck so we could stock up on groceries in case we get more snow. The ice on his windows and windshield was HALF AN INCH THICK! 

The weather guys says by Thursday we'll know if we're getting more snow or if it will warm up to rain and melt. 

In the meantime I'm enjoying the prettiness of my winter wonderland!







Photo taken before half a foot more came down.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's time to update this on how your pair is now BONDED.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry all!!! My life has been super duper crazy busy with treating an ailment I've had hanging around for a while, trying to keep my mortgage afloat amidst economy suckage and medical bills, packing up my house and preparing it to be unoccupied and moving to a new city with my bf for his job in 6 days, AND bonding my rascally fur babies!

Talk about exchausting!!! 

But yes!! I have wonderful news which is also badly in need of pictures to accompany the news! And that is that FINALLY after 2.5 months my babies are bonded happily and living in the same cage!! Technically only Minnie is still a baby, but Max is SUCH a baby and so heavily attached to me, he will always be called that anyway :biggrin2:.

In the beginning, before Minnie hit puberty at 4 months, I started their bonding sessions in the bath tub, with lots of petting and nose rubs for each to keep them peaceful with each other. Max would NOT stop humping her.. lol.. and I wondered when that would even end, if it would. He can be such a little pain I wasn't sure Minnie would be patient and mellow enough to put up with him, even though she's extremely mellow and sweet-hearted. Thye got in about 6 bonding sessions, 4 in the tub and 2 in their kitchen playroom.

Then puberty hit and Minnie went "poo-everywhere on everything nuts" lol.. and had to be neutered by her vet. 10 days after that she was all healed up and given the ok for continued bonding. 

But it wasn't that simple now! My bf had gotten the news that he was hired for a fantastic new job in SE Washington working for the government and was heading up there asap. So that meant I would be moving out of my home in 2 weeks where we have plenty of room for 2 roomy cages into a much smaller temporary apartment in our new city!! Uh oh! 

I absolutely did not want to give up Minnie.. but what to do? Two bunnies and only room for 1 big cage in the new place??

They simply had to bond this week or else I would be faced with a decision I REALLY did not want to make. I decided either they would sort out their differences and bond or they wouldn't, so I set up our bath tub with a litter box with some of both Minnie and Max's poos/pee soaked litter, water bowl, food bowl, hay, and a ratty old towel they could mess up for the bottom of the tub.

They were put in there together at 4pm Wednesday afternoon.. I had plenty of petting sessions, and periods with the fan exhaust and sink water flowing to make them anxious and want to be with the other bunny. They stayed in the tub with me checking on them every couple of hours and overnight until 4pm on Thursday. A full 24hrs. Yes the tub was a MESS! Lol. But, there was no fighting, no hurting, just two bunnies content to be in each other's territories! WOOHOO. HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF!

But now for the real bonding test. Sharing 1 cage. Could they remain happy with each other? I chose Max's cage because it was cleaner and since he's the most territiorial of the two he'd be more comfortable with a little of his scent in the space. I washed it with non-toxic cleaner, put in another mix Minnie and Max poos and pee soaked litter so they'd keep up the good habits and it would smell like both of them. Food bowl, water bowl. And then the buns.

***Holding breath***

Max was still wanting to hump Minnie but it was becoming less frequent. Rare chases. They looked like they were doing just fine, but still had a few bonding kinks to work out amongst themselves. 

Friday morning: I wake up to fill their food bowls to find Max grooming Minnie and Minnie snuggled up to Max. THANK GOD. Lol. They're officially bonded!!!

And just in the nick of time!

Since last Friday they have been snuggling and grooming each other more and more frequently. Last night I caught them snuggled in a big ball. SO CUTE. I love watching my bonded pair together. 

I was told that bonded bunnies often lose interest in wanting human attention and as much snuggles from their humans. But this isn't at all true for my bunnies. They both want attention and snuggles from me every time I walk up to their cage and also from each other too.. haha.. silly bunnies. I'm glad because I adore their happy dancing and begging for pets and snuggles whenever me or my bf walk into the room.


So now both of my babies will be coming with us to our new home. I am so grateful they could bond so I could keep them both, they are so precious to me!



<3
athy


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 25, 2009)

Yah. You already know that I'm happy they are finally bonded. I have 2 bonded pairs. 1 living with me and 1 at my parents place. The 2 with me love my attention and if they think the treats are coming they come running (well mostly Monsters). The 2 at my parents place don't seem to care when I go to visit. So I guess it's all in the personality's of the buns. I hope your trip to Washington goes well.


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Becca! 

Rebecca: Yeah! Thank god they're finally bonded, what a close call ray:. Your bunnies are so fun to hear about. I think if I ever get another bunny in my life I'm going to name it Monsters.. that is so awesome for a bunny name :biggrin2:. Then I'll have all "M" bunnies too, hehe.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gosh, I'm so terrible at updating my blog on here! Sorry!!!

So I've since moved to Washington from Oregon and life has been bumpy so far this year! Moved to Washington with my long time BF since he got a great job up here, but things in the relationship and life stresses got too topsy turvey between us and I moved into my own place this August. I love my new home, have a great roommate, and Max has room to run around, so good things all around!

I probably haven't mentioned this before, but for the past few years I've been fighting an illness known as Lyme Disease that you get from a tick bite, basically makes you feel exhausted, weak, and sick, with lots of nerve and joint pain to name a few of the issues. I've been getting a lot better, but it takes a few years to treat. The good news is, recently I made a huge jump in progress and have felt well enough to handle a part-time job again (after not being able to work for 4 years) WOOHOO!!!inkelepht:inkbouce::bunnydance:

I now work as an evening receptionist in a low-stress environment and I'm SO excited to be having a more normal life little by little and feeling better step by step. Saying it is a tremendous joy and relief is an understatement, but the best words I can think of at the moment! 


I need to buy a new USB cable for my camera to upload new pictures, so until it comes I will be posting videos of me and Max to share as updates.


<3
Athy


----------



## Raspberry82 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Capture_20090922_3.flv


Video update. :wave:

<3
Athy


----------



## Raspberry82 (Sep 22, 2009)

A very goofy video of me and Max. I like to tease him a little sometimes, but he picks on me plenty back so don't worry, lol.








:wave:
<3
Athy


----------



## Raspberry82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't believe Max is 4 years old! He still looks so young!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey long time no chat 

Glad to have you and Max around. Great updates! Max does look like a young 4 year old.


----------

